# Indian forest scorpion care sheets?



## Slaughteredsacrifice (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, just wondering if anyone knows of any care sheets for the Indian Forest Scorpion?
Can't find one anywhere!
Thanks in advance


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello,

do you know the scientific name as there are a few species that could go under that name?


----------



## Slaughteredsacrifice (Feb 22, 2012)

callum b said:


> Hello,
> 
> do you know the scientific name as there are a few species that could go under that name?


No I actually don't. It wasn't labeled when hubby bought it, he was just told its An Indian forest scorpion... Not very informative considering it was from an entomology fair :/


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Keep them like any other Heterometrus or Pandinus, only a tad dryer than is recommended for the Asian Hets. Follow this guide and you should do ok: 

Emperor Scorpion Care Sheet


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh dear lol. 

Indian forest scorpion is a common name used for a few different scorpions of the genus Heterometrus originating from India. Luckily, they all require very similar care. Give them a nice deep substrate of coco fibre/peat/soil for them to burrow into. Keep the substrate damp, but not sodden, and humidity should be around 70%+. Always provide a water dish and feed it a cricket or 2 every week to 10 days. Their care is basically the same as emperor scorpions, with the exception of some species preferring it a little dryer.

There are a few Het species available that originate from India that could be the scorpion.

Look up Heterometrus swammerdami, mysorensis, madraspatensis, wroughtoni and see if it is any of these. 

Oooo yer, and put some pics up as well


----------



## Slaughteredsacrifice (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for the replies, ill have a look through the names you mentioned.
here are some photos. 
he/she is about 4-5 inches


----------



## Slaughteredsacrifice (Feb 22, 2012)

The shiny purple bit is my carpet outside the tank btw, does look a bit mad lol


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Thats an African scorpion if I ever saw one. Pandinus sp, almost certainly imperator.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Thats an African scorpion if I ever saw one. Pandinus sp, almost certainly imperator.


That's what I was thinking. It looks very much like an emperor.


----------

